# Les Miserables



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 23, 2014)

One of my favorite musicals of all time. Who else loves this? 

1. What is your favorite part of the movie?
2. Who is your favorite character?
3. Why is that character your favorite?
4. Who is your least favorite character?
5. Why is that character your least favorite?

For me:

1: probably the part where they sing at General Lamarque's funeral.
2. Javert.
3. I liked Javert because one, he has the best voice, two, he has a great backstory and I felt really sorry for him even though he was the bad guy of the movie. I felt bad when he killed himself because I felt like he could have helped Val Jean instead of committing suicide.
4. Probably the innkeeper and his wife. I know that's two vut they work together so yea.
5. Because they were greedy and obsessed with money. plus they treated cosette like crap and cheated their customers. my next least favorite character after them is probably Cosette because her voice was irritating. it was like a songbird: high in pitch and lots of vibrato. Not pleasant to the ear with marius's voice or on it's own. maybe if it was an opera instead but this is a musical.

I recommend you guys to watch this video if you haven't already, it's a video about the flaws in les mis but the narrator guy says them in a relatively funny way, and the end with the notes that were unpleasant are the ones I am talking about for cosette:


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 30, 2014)

Wait, you are talking about the recent movie of the musical staring Hugh Jackman, right? And you think Javert had the best voice? Really? I had to stop myself from covering my ears while Russel Crowe was singing. He ruined one of my favorite songs. He was the worst part of the movie, easily.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 31, 2014)

Seriously? why did you not like russel's voice? and who was your favorite voice pray tell?


----------



## Noma Galway (Aug 31, 2014)

1. The ABC Cafe, most definitely.
2. Grantaire.
3. Because he makes me happy 
4. Marius
5. Because he just bothers me. It's difficult to put into words.

I thought Russel Crowe was a fairly good Javert. Definitely not the best voice (That would be Samantha Barks), though.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 2, 2014)

1. The movie did "Master of the House" very well.
2. Enjolras, closely followed by Cosette.
3. Enjolras is my favourite because he is leading a revolution, and I generally sympathize with characters who do so unless they are written to be _exceptionally_ in the wrong, like in the later _Hunger Games_ books. Cosette I like because she's sweet and kind, but still has her own desires and dreams.
4. Probably Thenadier. 
5. He's an abusive, greedy twat. 

Russell Crowe wasn't great, probably the worst in the film, but he was consistent at least. Hugh Jackman could do some songs _very_ well, but other times he was god awful. Like that conversation bit while he's the Mayor, "say what you must don't leave it there" - that is the worst thing I have ever heard. Anne Hathaway was stunning, the girl who played Cosette was perfect for the role, the Thenadiers weren't _great_ singers but they don't really need to be, and basically everyone else is a Broadway/West End actor and were obviously fantastic.


----------

